

Show HN: Design your own thin wallet - devinmontgomery
http://fabnik.com/products/bookbinder-thin-wallet-kit

======
fragmede
It's not the most user-friendly design - I found myself start at the bottom of
the page where the form was, and then scrolling up to the
pictures/descriptions, and then back down to the form, and then back up again
to the next section.

~~~
devinmontgomery
Thanks - this is absolutely true. We're working on a javascript configurator
so customers can better visualize what they're building. And see it all
without scrolling. :)

------
devinmontgomery
For those interested, we did an Instructables "launch" a couple weeks ago:
[http://www.instructables.com/id/Custom-Thin-Wallet-
Kit/](http://www.instructables.com/id/Custom-Thin-Wallet-Kit/). Having great
instructions for the kit was really important to us, so it seemed like a good
fit. We got a very warm welcome and some incredibly useful feedback.

------
bnejad
This is awesome. I've been on the lookout for a thin wallet and this checks
all the boxes in addition to it being very reasonably priced.

Just ordered brown/brown, nice work guys.

~~~
devinmontgomery
Awesome. Thank you! We'd be really interested to hear how making the kit goes.

~~~
bnejad
Sure thing, can't wait to get it. Whats the time frame looking like for order
delivery? No rush, just curious.

~~~
devinmontgomery
Your kit will ship tomorrow (well, today - Wednesday), so you should have it
by the weekend!

~~~
bnejad
I don't know if you're still checking out this thread, but my girlfriend and I
put it together.

Packaging is good, form factor is slick. The instructions were spot on and all
the build materials seemed good. My biggest complaint is honestly the leather
- its surprisingly lightweight and doesn't really give off the "premium" vibe.
For instance I've got the apple leather case on my iphone6+ and it has a
totally different feel despite being nearly the same thickness.

Just want to clarify I liked the kit and would recommend it but I figured I'd
give you my whole honest opinion.

------
ianseyler
How much for international shipping? I'm in Canada.

~~~
devinmontgomery
Thanks for the interest! It's $5.

------
S33V
This is a really awesome product, I'm going to see if I can make some room to
get one. Great job

